# Can’t identify this light



## Freddieh (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Freddieh (Aug 6, 2021)

New to this page this light came on ck35 Kioti. Lost power reset the throttle it went out but came back on.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

That is your DPF regen light......Do you have an owners manual for the tractor? The video below will explain a little about this....


----------



## Freddieh (Aug 6, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> That is your DPF regen light......Do you have an owners manual for the tractor? The video below will explain a little about this....


Thank you I read that but was unsure video helped. Thank you


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

No problem......In addition to having a tractor with the Tier 4 type engine I also have a newer model diesel pick up truck and a newer model semi truck so I am mostly up to date on the whole DPF/DEF situation.....LOL Not by choice either.....


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I am too, don't own anything Tier 4 and that includes my tractor trailer. It has a NZ caterpillar with no emissions.


----------

